# box 24G



## sierra (Jan 30, 2009)

When billing for the anesthesologist placing the epidural for post op pain management in box 24G do you bill total units as 9 on only one unit since the doctor is the acting surgeon?


----------



## AYCPC (Jan 30, 2009)

*Post op Injection*

If it is a post-op pain injection wouldn't it be billed as type of service 2 -- no units billed?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, it would be billed as TOS 2 and in Box 24G "1" unit.  You are correct, the anesthesia provider is performing a surgical service and is billed according to surgical guidelines - the same principle applies for other surgical procedures performed by the anesthesia provider (i.e. aline, CVP........)

Julie, CPC


----------

